# cebolla de verdeo



## pkogan

Cómo traduzirían "cebolla de verdeo" al portugués?


----------



## XiaoRoel

_Cebolo_ ou _cebolinho_?


----------



## nilperez

Hola! Según el DRAE (http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cebolleta) *cebolleta* es el nombre de lo que en Argentina llamamos *cebolla de verdeo*. Entonces en (http://www.wordreference.com/espt/cebolleta) verás que la traducción es *cebolhina*.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Pero date cuenta de que _cebolhina_ (si no se equivoca el diccionario bilingüe) es un _españolismo_ en portugués, como bien denotan /_lh_/ en vez del etimológico /_l_/ y el sufijo diminutivo -_ina_ en vez del etimológico -_inha_.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

Perdón pero el nombre es "cebolinha".


----------



## XiaoRoel

Isso já semelha português (e galego).


----------



## Carfer

Também de verduras pouco percebo, mas o nome que costumo ouvir ( e espero que estejamos a falar das mesmas coisa) é '_cebolinho_' ou '_cebolo_', como diz XiaoRoel.


----------



## WhoSoyEu

O que eu quis dizer é que não se escreve "cebolhina" e sim "cebolinha" (em Pt-Br).


----------



## nilperez

nilperez said:


> Hola! Según el DRAE (http://www.wordreference.com/definicion/cebolleta) *cebolleta* es el nombre de lo que en Argentina llamamos *cebolla de verdeo*. Entonces en (http://www.wordreference.com/espt/cebolleta) verás que la traducción es *cebolhina*.



Perdón, el error fue mío, escribí *cebolhina* en lugar de *cebolinha *. Si siguen el link verán la escritura correcta. Disculpen de nuevo.


----------



## swift

Hola:

Yo pensé en Allium schoenoprasum o cebolinha. 

Parece que en Portugal se llama _cebolinho_ y en Brasil _cebolinha_.


----------



## Susaf

Yo diria que "cebolinha"


----------



## Brazilian Girl

¡A cocinar, entonces!
En Brasil es muy difundido el uso de "cebolinha" y "salsinha" (perejil). 
Cuando las recetas piden los dos cortados juntos llamamos "cheiro verde" (olor verde), un nombre raro ya que nada que uno huele tiene colores, ¿no?


----------



## Audie

No Recife também se ouve '_cebolinho_', com "o" no final. Talvez essa seja até a forma mais tradicional.

Há até um "combo" D) muito comum nas feiras livres (não vejo isso nos supermercados): '_coentro e cebolinho'_. O feirante já amarra num molho só uma porção de cada um, para o freguês que quer comprar dos dois, mas não quer gastar em dois molhos distintos.


----------

